# Facial And Neck Tattoos, Why?



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Ok, I don't agree with the numerous tattoos young folks get today on arms, legs, feet and back, BUT, when they are on the face and neck...…..very questionable, to just plain?

National news showed a guy, arrested for child abuse, along with his wife, and he had tattoos on his face and neck. Why on earth would a woman chose a man, let alone marry him, with tattoos in these places? 

There was a Buyer on Storage Wars that had tattoos all over him, including his face and neck. 

There are those that don't like the look of numerous tattoos on a person at all, let alone on their face and neck. Gives the total impression they are gang members and/or have definitely served time in a prison. There is actually a cable tv show that shows prison inmates with all of these tattoos.

Anyone have any ideas of why tattoos in these places?​


----------



## Robusta (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, I don't agree with the numerous tattoos young folks get today on arms, legs, feet and back, BUT, when they are on the face and neck...…..very questionable, to just plain?
> 
> National news showed a guy, arrested for child abuse, along with his wife, and he had tattoos on his face and neck. Why on earth would a woman chose a man, let alone marry him, with tattoos in these places?
> 
> ...



Tattoos of any kind used to be taboo. The Navy and then the rest of the services helped to remove the shock factor from them.  People with any tattoo used to be on the fringe of society. Tattoos were kind of the middle finger to society as a whole.Eventually anyone who fancied themselves a rebel got one and they lost their,  "in your face" shock value.
What are you going to do if you think that you are Billy Badass and all the normal ways to advertise your fantasy and piss off the man have been appropriated by cute chicks, expressing their individuality  by looking exactly like their friends?

You go to the final frontier, your face your neck with images designed to make the citizen quake with fear and recoil in disgust. 

My reaction does include disgust,along with several other decidedly unchristian thoughts.  None of which Billy was going for.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

I completely agree with both posts above.  It is still giving the finger to society. If I was still a businessman and such a person came to me for a service, I'd find some way to delay, or mess up their request for service. In other words, I'd give the finger right back to them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

I remember, a number of years ago, before rulings came that companies could no longer discriminate against hiring due to tattoos, a young lady in Los Angeles had an interview for an Executive Outside Sales job. She was told the starting salary was $80k a year, with a Sign-On bonus. They seen a couple of visible tattoos on her arms and told her straight up they wouldn't hire her unless the tattoos came off. There was no discussing this, the company was quite firm about what they had told her. She didn't argue, simply said "ok". She found a doctor in Los Angeles that done just that...….removed tattoos. Her parents paid for the removals and she got the job. The doctor stated in an interview that he has done many of these "removals" to young folks who were offered a job, under the same condition this young girl was...…remove or no hire. 

Don't know what Sear's tattoo and body piercings policies are today, but a few years ago a sales clerk told me that he couldn't wear his ear ring during working hours. At lunch he could put it in, but that was it. 

I'm not totally sure, but I think even "high end" stores today have to hire people with tattoos and body piercings. Perhaps not all of them do, but I'm sure there are some.

Walmart is very famous for hiring folks with numerous tattoos, but haven't seen any facial or neck ones there.​


----------



## Don M. (May 16, 2018)

IMO, visible and obnoxious tattoo's are a sign of a persons lack of self esteem.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2018)

I've become less judgmental and affected by tattoos as I've gotten to know more and more people who have them.  (I have many friends and acquaintances in their 20s & 30s.)  Tatts are my choice for my body, but I certainly respect the rights of others to choose for themselves.  Within the under 45 generations, tattoos are just not suchamuch.  

ClassicRockr,  I've only been on these boards for a relatively short time, but can't help but notice that in nearly every thread where you are active, you bring up your disdain for tattoos and piercings.  Why are you so offended and focused on skin art?  Just curious.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

Rocker, there are always ways to protect a business and "deal" with offensive people regardless of what the law says.  A restaurant owner, for example, can mess up their food order, an apartment owner can run in-depth credit/employment histories etc.  Failing that, tattooed people can be hired, but put in jobs that are miserable and out of sight of the public.


----------



## chic (May 16, 2018)

I've never liked tattoos at all because of a childhood experience. My dad's family lived in a small town in the country. On our way to visit my grandparents we stopped for gas. In those days someone always came out and pumped your gas. The man who pumped our gas was maybe 70-80 years old, wizened with sunburned leathery skin and tattoos on his arms that were so wrinkled so didn't know what the image represented. It put me off tattoos right on the spot. I was 4 years old. It also made me feel like the only people who got tattoos were lonely marginalized men with low income jobs and no chance for improvement. All of the young people I know who have great careers do not have tattoos. Just and observation.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I've become less judgmental and affected by tattoos as I've gotten to know more and more people who have them.  (I have many friends and acquaintances in their 20s & 30s.)  Tatts are my choice for my body, but I certainly respect the rights of others to choose for themselves.  Within the under 45 generations, tattoos are just not suchamuch.
> 
> ClassicRockr,  I've only been on these boards for a relatively short time, but can't help but notice that in nearly every thread where you are active, you bring up your disdain for tattoos and piercings.  Why are you so offended and focused on skin art?  Just curious.



Why don't you ask the other repliers on this thread about their disgust with both? I won't stand be "picked on" anymore on this forum, not saying you are doing that, but……..like I just stated, there are other folks on this thread that feel the same as I do. Ask them, "why?".


----------



## Buckeye (May 16, 2018)

Didn't we already have this "conversation"?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

chic said:


> I've never liked tattoos at all because of a childhood experience. My dad's family lived in a small town in the country. On our way to visit my grandparents we stopped for gas. In those days someone always came out and pumped your gas. The man who pumped our gas was maybe 70-80 years old, wizened with sunburned leathery skin and tattoos on his arms that were so wrinkled so didn't know what the image represented. It put me off tattoos right on the spot. I was 4 years old. It also made me feel like the only people who got tattoos were lonely marginalized men with low income jobs and no chance for improvement. All of the young people I know who have great careers do not have tattoos. Just and observation.



Just an observation, but a GREAT one!! Two BIG "thumbs up" to you!


----------



## rgp (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Why don't you ask the other repliers on this thread about their disgust with both? I won't stand be "picked on" anymore on this forum, not saying you are doing that, but……..like I just stated, there are other folks on this thread that feel the same as I do. Ask them, "why?".




   Maybe because YOU posted the complaint ?.......Picking on you ?...get a grip.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

Rocker, you have every right to be personally disgusted by facial/neck tattoos. Stick to your guns. 

I feel the same way and I wouldn't have anything to do with such people.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Didn't we already have this "conversation"?



That was about normal tattoos. Are facial and neck ones normal?


----------



## Buckeye (May 16, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I've become less judgmental and affected by tattoos as I've gotten to know more and more people who have them.  (I have many friends and acquaintances in their 20s & 30s.)  Tatts are my choice for my body, but I certainly respect the rights of others to choose for themselves.  Within the under 45 generations, tattoos are just not suchamuch.
> 
> ClassicRockr,  I've only been on these boards for a relatively short time, but can't help but notice that in nearly every thread where you are active, you bring up your disdain for tattoos and piercings.  Why are you so offended and focused on skin art?  Just curious.



Starsong - You should be warned that any opinion contrary to that of a small group of grumpy old men is strictly forbidden.  ClassicRocker, Robusta, Don M, and Traveler are the final authority on all things.    You must hate tats and smart phones and, I suspect, women or be roundly condemned.  (All of which I like, btw.)  

Have a great day!


----------



## JaniceM (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Why don't you ask the other repliers on this thread about their disgust with both? I won't stand be "picked on" anymore on this forum, not saying you are doing that, but……..like I just stated, there are other folks on this thread that feel the same as I do. Ask them, "why?".



Perhaps others have the same opinion on this topic, but _most _have plenty of positive viewpoints on many other subjects.  Very few seem to use the forum for 100%-negative fingerpointing at virtually everyone and everything.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

rgp said:


> Maybe because YOU posted the complaint ?.......Picking on you ?...get a grip.



Listen, when asking people their opinions about something, I don't necessarily call that a "complaint". That thread was specifically about normal arm, legs, feet, back tats, not ugly facial and neck ones. 

On my original post, I told about two guys that have the facial and neck ones. It just looks ugly to many of us and some that don't mind regular/normal tats, sure don't like the facial and neck ones. Is there any reason we should like them?


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2018)

I've just noticed that tatts and piercings are a recurrent theme.  

You make a good point, ClassicRockr, and I apologize for calling you out personally.  I meant no offense.  So yes, in response to your posting, I will ask others why they are so offended by tattoos, especially given that our generation was so heavily criticized for waving our own freak flags.  As I recall, we took great umbrage at being  judged by older generations based on our appearance.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> Perhaps others have the same opinion on this topic, but _most _have plenty of positive viewpoints on many other subjects.  Very few seem to use the forum for 100%-negative fingerpointing at virtually everyone and everything.



That is just your perception of me, Traveler and some others sure don't see me as that. I happen to be VERY positive, and like many, that just depends on what the topic is. There are those that simply "go with the flow" about everything. I'm darn sure not like that and neither is my wife. 

"Fingerpointing", so what? I got judged for being a "rodeo cowboy" type in So. California. "Go back to the barn you came from", I was told. They had every right to judge me as I judge others. Wife and I moved to Colorado and were totally accepted there.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I've just noticed that tatts and piercings are a recurrent theme.
> 
> You make a good point, ClassicRockr, and I apologize for calling you out personally.  I meant no offense.  So yes, in response to your posting, I will ask others why they are so offended by tattoos, especially given that our generation was so heavily criticized for waving our own freak flags.  As I recall, we took great umbrage at being  judged by older generations based on our appearance.



Ah yes......thank you! Funny thing is, we talk about the drug scene that goes on today, but what about all the drugs, at Woodstock and other places, back when? Guess many Baby Boomer don't want to look in the mirror at their past, whether they used or not. 

Sorry, it just sounds so funny to me...…..the "drug" thing, that is.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Rocker, you have every right to be personally disgusted by facial/neck tattoos. Stick to your guns.
> 
> I feel the same way and I wouldn't have anything to do with such people.



Would Rep you, but forum won't let me, because you were the last person done it to. They tell me, "spread the love", for-to-say.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2018)

I don't have a problem with Tattoo's  except for ones on the face and neck. There are a lot of my family members that have more than one tattoo including my son and his sons and even my daughter. One of my nieces that had breast cancer has a tattoo on her ankle about cancer. I really wonder though why people would want them on the face or neck.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 16, 2018)

Here we go, again:  As the founder and former owner/operator/tattooist/piercer at the first licensed tattoo shop in Texas, I can tell you that the reasons folks get tattooed are as varied as the number of people on this planet.  No universal theme runs through a given client base. The person who posted that tattoos of any kind used to be taboo, needed to add:  in more modern times, in certain parts of this planet.  Tattoos were badges of pride, indicators of social status, marks of authority, indicators of clan/tribe affiliations, etc. in times past, and are still such, in parts of this world.  That being said, my shop refused to do any facial tattoos because of established societal norms: Once you have a tattoo on your face, for everyone to see, you are definitely limiting your job options, out there, for better or for worse, and we didn't want to be a party to that. Still, I had folks come in with facial tattoos, and most were good people who simply wanted to be whom they wanted to be.  Were they flipping off society, at large?  I never got those vibes from any of them, although I'm sure those folks are out there.  We did lots of facial piercings, some that I wasn't crazy about, but the people getting those piercings were happy with them, and that was what mattered most.  I always knew that if businesses prohibited those piercings, they were easily removed, and (nearly invisible) retainers could be used to keep the piercings open.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

It’s the magnet thread. :rofl:


----------



## rgp (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Listen, when asking people their opinions about something, I don't necessarily call that a "complaint". That thread was specifically about normal arm, legs, feet, back tats, not ugly facial and neck ones.
> 
> On my original post, I told about two guys that have the facial and neck ones. It just looks ugly to many of us and some that don't mind regular/normal tats, sure don't like the facial and neck ones. Is there any reason we should like them?




   Listen...they way in which you word your 'questions' it sure as hell is a complaint style. And, there is no such thing as 'normal' tattoos ....if there were we would be born with them.

 As for......."Is there any reason we should like them?"

   No one is saying you should....but there not on *YOU .
*


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I completely agree with both posts above.  It is still giving the finger to society. *If I was still a businessman and such a person came to me for a service, I'd find some way to delay, or mess up their request for service.* In other words, I'd give the finger right back to them.





Traveler said:


> Rocker, there are always ways to protect a business and "deal" with offensive people regardless of what the law says.  *A restaurant owner, for example, can mess up their food order, an apartment owner can run in-depth credit/employment histories etc.  Failing that, tattooed people can be hired, but put in jobs that are miserable* and out of sight of the public.



So, if someone came into your business with facial and/or neck tattoos, _which are legal in all 50 states and Puerto Rico_, you would find ways to "mess up" their orders?  (Shaking my head.....I'm at a loss why you would think that would make you any better than "them".)   Myself, I don't like "bible-thumpers" and "virulent misogynists" but I wouldn't spit in their hamburger or coffee if I was serving it to them.  

I, personally, don't like face and neck tattoos, but nobody is forcing me to get one and nobody is forcing me to stare at someone else's.  Another person's face and neck tattoo isn't hurting me in any way.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

I would like to point out that we (hopefully) have advanced beyond primitive behaviors. At the very top of the list, are facial tattoos and bizarre piercings.  
There is a tribe in Africa, I have forgotten their name, which uses metal rings to stretch the neck bones. Eventually, their necks are stretched so long that without the rings, they'd die from broken necks. 

Lets advance forward, not backward. We are no longer savages living in the jungle.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

jujube said:


> I, personally, don't like face and neck tattoos, but nobody is forcing me to get one and nobody is forcing me to stare at someone else's.  Another person's face and neck tattoo isn't hurting me in any way.




What is seen, can not be unseen. One glance is enough to ruin my meal.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> What is seen, can not be unseen. One glance is enough to ruin my meal.



If you get sick so easily, maybe you should eat at home.

I don't care for tattoos and I would never get one but what someone else looks like doesn't bother me and I can certainly still eat.


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2018)

It seems to me that life is short, while we all have our likes and dislikes, becoming irate over people who do not ascribe to our personal view of the world is often  an unnecessary stressor. Given the diversity, a person could spend most of their time in a state of rage, that is a recipe for severe physical and emotional health problems.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> If you get sick so easily, maybe you should eat at home.




Ah, so you advocate that I should be forced to remain locked away because of the wackos ?


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Ah, so you advocate that I should be forced to remain locked away because of the wackos ?



No, that's your own doing.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 16, 2018)

Some people are just inflexible. No sense in trying to change them. It’s a losing battle.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

rgp said:


> Listen...they way in which you word your 'questions' it sure as hell is a complaint style. And, there is no such thing as 'normal' tattoos ....if there were we would be born with them.
> 
> As for......."Is there any reason we should like them?"
> 
> ...



Don't you EVER wonder about things people do? Then again, you could be the "go with the flow" type, which there are many of those in society and those people who do weird things to their body depend on those folks who think that. Not saying that you are that way, but. 

And, if I was making a complaint about it, so what. How many others on this thread are doing the exact same thing? Better go after them as well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> If you get sick so easily, maybe you should eat at home.
> 
> I don't care for tattoos and I would never get one but what someone else looks like doesn't bother me and I can certainly still eat.



BUT, not everyone in society thinks like you do. There are those on this thread that don't. Seeing these tattoos, no matter where they are, they don't like the sight of them. They have a right to their opinion as much as you do.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> BUT, not everyone in society thinks like you do. There are those on this thread that don't. Seeing these tattoos, no matter where they are, they don't like the sight of them. They have a right to their opinion as much as you do.



I agree with not liking tattoos.....I just don't get sick over them.  Seems that's the better way to be.

There is actually only one thing that makes me sick and that's a Cowboy chewing tobacco and then spitting it out....YUCK! 

Im just messin' with ya, Cody! Lol


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I agree with not liking tattoos.....I just don't get sick over them.  Seems that's the better way to be.
> 
> There is actually only one thing that makes me sick and that's a Cowboy chewing tobacco and then spitting it out....YUCK!




Ok, just seen your last sentence, so don't have to explain why my wife totally accepted me chewing, when I met her. However, I stopped doing it in 2005, after my hip replacement was done. I was getting a "tingling" sensation inside of my lower lip. "Time to stop" wife and I agreed.
​


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny, I used Copenhagen Snuff and Shoal Straight when I met my wife and it didn't bother her a bit. I spit on the ground or in a bottle. Never kissed her with it in my mouth. I stopped using the snuff, because it was like smoking a Camel non-filter, very strong and hard to get out of the mouth. It was very flaky. The Shoal Straight tasted much better and was very east to get out of the mouth. I stopped dipping after my hip replacement in 2005. I know many, many rodeo cowboys that "dip". Some even use Red Man Chewing Tabaco and that stuff really produces mouth juice. I've used it before as well. Heck, there are ranch owner and hands that "chew" and "dip".
> 
> For some, it's just part of the lifestyle of being a cowboy, ranch or rodeo type.



I knew you used to chew tobacco, that's why I mentioned it.

I bet there are a lot of people who find that disgusting, just like tattoos.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I knew you used to chew tobacco, that's why I mentioned it.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of people who find that disgusting, just like tattoos.



In parts of Colorado, in Wyoming, Idaho, Montana, the Dakota's, Oklahoma, Texas, Kansas, Nebraska and some other states, around farmer and ranches, it's not disgusting at all. Not all men do it there, but the ones that do, it's completely acceptable. It could be hard to believe, but it is. If a guy smoked cigarettes, he'd turn to chew, because if that guy is on a horse and drops his cigarette on the horse, where will that dude wind up? On the ground and sore or something broken. I could spit and it would hit my horse on the side or back and he'd never know it. A lite cigarette...…….well, the horse will throw the person into the next State.  

There are a number of construction workers who chew. It can be really surprising how many men, and, yes, women, chew in the Rocky Mountain and Plains States.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> If you get sick so easily, maybe you should eat at home.
> 
> I don't care for tattoos and I would never get one but what someone else looks like doesn't bother me and I can certainly still eat.




There must be some limits on how weird people are allowed to become.  There are some "street people" who smell so bad that it makes me gag. I'm willing to bet that if such a person sat near you while you were eating you'd be upset also. 

There are many ways to assault the senses. Auditory assault via "boom boxes". Cigar smoke can assault our sense of smell. I happen to be allergic to real perfume, it instantly gives me violent headaches.  And some of us feel assaulted by bizarre tattoos and weird piercings.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

Traveler and Cody....I'm sorry I even bothered with this post.  

Not worth my time arguing....


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2018)

Some of us feel assaulted by rage, hatred, cruelty, neglect,  and prejudice. Still, they exist. Working toward positive change garners the best results.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Some of us feel assaulted by rage, hatred, cruelty, neglect,  and prejudice. Still, they exist. Working toward positive change garners the best results.



I think your feelings, as well as Cee Cee’s is what these theses people look for, They want “acceptance” and they’re being given that by you folks.

And, not everyone in the U.S. likes, or even wants, diversity. There are areas of America that have very little-to-none of it and that’s fine with the folks that live there. 

People will always either complain or get shocked at how others act or look. When there are those that don’t look “normal” to some people, they will be talked about and, obviously sometimes in negative ways. It’s just normal “human behavior”.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Traveler and Cody....I'm sorry I even bothered with this post.
> 
> Not worth my time arguing....




That's ok. No problem.  

I can't speak for any of the others who think like I do,  but I'm an old man, near the end of my days on this planet, and I have nothing to lose by speaking my mind. The way I look at it, the world, and especially our society, has gone to hell. It's just a damn shame that so many proudly support the destruction of the American civilization.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Tattoos, body piercings, smoking, using the “f” word, drinking to much are things that some totally dislike, while others aren’t bother by any of these things. Criticism comes up on both sides when discussing these and topics like them. 

There are those that have friends and/or family that have and do all of these things and friends and family aren’t bothered by it, then there are friends and family that totally reject a family member that is like this. 

Most people have their own feelings about these things, but criticize others that don’t think the way they do. Guess that is “human nature” also.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> That's ok. No problem.
> 
> I can't speak for any of the others who think like I do,  but I'm an old man, near the end of my days on this planet, and I have nothing to lose by speaking my mind. The way I look at it, the world, and especially our society, has gone to hell. It's just a damn shame that so many proudly support the destruction of the American civilization.




Well you have the right to your opinions.  And FYI, I don't support the destruction of the American Civilization.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Tattoos, body piercings, smoking, using the “f” word, drinking to much are things that some totally dislike, while others aren’t bother by any of these things. Criticism comes up on both sides when discussing these and topics like them.
> 
> There are those that have friends and/or family that have and do all of these things and friends and family aren’t bothered by it, then there are friends and family that totally reject a family member that is like this.
> 
> Most people have their own feelings about these things, but criticize others that don’t think the way they do. Guess that is “human nature” also.




I argue enough with you on the other forum, no point doing it here also.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

How about this scenario: A person who dislikes tattoos sees a person that has multiple ones, including on face and neck. The person walks up to this tattooed person and hands them a business card of a doctor who removes tattoos and says “he’s very good”. The tattooed person, in return, gives this person a business card of a tattoo artist and says “he’s very good”.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I argue enough with you on the other forum, no point doing it here also.



There’s no arguing, just different opinions.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 16, 2018)

Agree to disagree is the classy way of ending a discussion


----------



## BobF (May 16, 2018)

I think the reason so many are now getting tatoo's is the lack of any sort of education on what tattoo's are and why they are.

When I was a kid, some 70 or so  yeas back, tattoos were considered to be evil and used by immoral folks.    If I went to the local fair I could find a tatoo tent and for a dime or quarter I could get in and see this woman with tatoo's on much of her body.    But of course back the I was not allowed in to see the tattoo's for being too young.    I think they wanted you to be at least 16.

Today I still think the things are ugly and should be avoided.

I did not know they could be removed.    Sounds like a good response for employers to use when hiring these tattoo nuts.   Employers do have a right to expect and demand certain life style while working for them.   Drinking and drugging and smoking are a couple of other lifestyles that can be used by the employer.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Hope folks will read my lighthearted joke about this thread that I wrote at 1:53PM this afternoon. Could get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

Yeah, they can be "erased".  I once saw that being done. They use some kid of laser light and it vaporizes (?) the ink.


----------



## rgp (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don't you EVER wonder about things people do? Then again, you could be the "go with the flow" type, which there are many of those in society and those people who do weird things to their body depend on those folks who think that. Not saying that you are that way, but.
> 
> And, if I was making a complaint about it, so what. How many others on this thread are doing the exact same thing? Better go after them as well.




 No....when *YOU* make the complaint...I'll respond to *YOU*.

  And that 'Timmy does it too' argument  "How many others on this thread are doing the exact same thing?".... doesn't lend any credence to your argument.


----------



## rgp (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Ah, so you advocate that I should be forced to remain locked away because of the wackos ?



So you advocate that others should do as you say...so you can eat ? Perhaps you should remain locked away?


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Hope folks will read my lighthearted joke about this thread that I wrote at 1:53PM this afternoon. Could get a laugh out of it.




Its only 12:48 here now, maybe you should give a post number.


----------



## rgp (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> BUT, not everyone in society thinks like you do. There are those on this thread that don't. Seeing these tattoos, no matter where they are, they don't like the sight of them. They have a right to their opinion as much as you do.




Again with the 'Timmy does it too' defense ...........why do you seem to think that this imaginary number of others that may agree with you , fortifies your view ? When it is likely that you do not know who may or may not agree at all.

How about leaving all others out of it & just stand your own ground?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> If you get sick so easily, maybe you should eat at home.
> 
> I don't care for tattoos and I would never get one but what someone else looks like doesn't bother me and I can certainly still eat.


Right on!!


----------



## Robusta (May 16, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Starsong - You should be warned that any opinion contrary to that of a small group of grumpy old men is strictly forbidden.  ClassicRocker, Robusta, Don M, and Traveler are the final authority on all things.    You must hate tats and smart phones and, I suspect, women or be roundly condemned.  (All of which I like, btw.)
> 
> Have a great day!



*How the hell did I get lumped in with those guys.  I love my smart phone, won't be with out mine physically on my person. These things are life savers. don't mind tats,(except on the face or neck)  The absolutely hottest woman I ever made love to had a parrot very large parrot on her covering most of her torso.  I will admit to a certain level of misogyny, sorry it's there won't go away. 

So There Take That!!!!!!!*


----------



## Elsie (May 16, 2018)

Icky, acky, blech are what I think of the look of tattoos that cover most of ones arm(s), neck, wherever.  I usually can't tell what the "designs" are plus I wonder what they even represent to the tattooee, -- is anyone expected to know?  Anyway, decorating your body anywhere with permanent tattoos is kinda sad.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

It doesn't matter to me if or where the tats exist. Humans have been tattooing themselves since prehistoric times- who really cares? It's always been a human thing, since we started walking upright.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2018)

Both my husband and daughter have tattoos, I'm not a fan, but I don't love them less because of them..they're as tasteful as tattoos can get and not near their faces or necks  . I really don't like to see  Tattooed faces or necks, or even hands come to that, but I completely defend anyone's right to do what they want with their own body, as long as it's harming no-one else !!


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Both my husband and daughter have tattoos, I'm not a fan, but I don't love them less because of them..they're as tasteful as tattoos can get and not near their faces or necks  . I really don't like to see  Tattooed faces or necks, or even hands come to that, but I completely defend anyone's right to do what they want with their own body, as long as it's harming no-one else !!



I’m exactly the same way hollydolly. My husband has three tattoos and while I don’t particularly like them, I don’t judge him or think any less of him because he does. I don’t have any tattoos . 

 Facial and neck tattoos are a bit ‘out there’ for me but I try not to make any assumptions about a person based on their external appearances as they can be deceiving.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 16, 2018)

Not sure where this thread is going.  Seems to be all over the place.  The one thing that makes me sick, to see, is when someone is "dipping" and then spitting their wad of snot into a little cup or can.  I immediately know that the person chewing/dipping is an ignoramus, just as cigarette smokers are, since there is zero debate possible: tobacco causes cancer, in many forms. FWIW, we didn't allow any tobacco use in my shop.  I became nauseated seeing dippers doing their ignorant thing, and tattooing or piercing while feeling queasy was not the way to go.


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2018)

I don't personally like tattoos, but so what?  My opinion pertains only to me, not to what anybody else does with their body.

I do have to wonder, though, why tattoos have to be so permanent. Wouldn't it make more sense to use a kind of ink that can be easily removed, say by washing with a particular kind of soap?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Not sure where this thread is going.  Seems to be all over the place.  The one thing that makes me sick, to see, is when someone is "dipping" and then spitting their wad of snot into a little cup or can.  I immediately know that the person chewing/dipping is an ignoramus, just as cigarette smokers are, since there is zero debate possible: tobacco causes cancer, in many forms. FWIW, we didn't allow any tobacco use in my shop.  I became nauseated seeing dippers doing their ignorant thing, and tattooing or piercing while feeling queasy was not the way to go.



Hate to say this, but you sure couldn’t live, or perhaps even visit, some of the areas of the U.S. that I have been in. Some of the cowboys would kindly escort you out of their area! Heck, some of the women could even pin a man to the ground with a closed fist. 

Talk this way on here is fine, but in person to any of these cowboys could become hurting. They don’t take to kindly to cowboy bashing.

Just letting you know that.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 16, 2018)

I travel all over the US.  Unless someone is dipping while they're talking to me, I'm keeping my opinion to myself, just as I do when I see the ignorant folks smoking cigarettes, from afar.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Hate to say this, but you sure couldn’t live, or perhaps even visit, some of the areas of the U.S. that I have been in. Some of the cowboys would kindly escort you out of their area! Heck, some of the women could even pin a man to the ground with a closed fist.
> 
> Talk this way on here is fine, but in person to any of these cowboys could become hurting. They don’t take to kindly to cowboy bashing.
> 
> Just letting you know that.



Are you sure CR?  I'm sure things have changed some since you've been a cowboy way back when.

this article is from 2008.

http://trib.com/news/local/police-c...cle_5d46d089-f09a-52eb-8874-df37edb944ce.html


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

One thing for sure, in some areas of America, a person has numerous tattoos and possibly some on their face and neck, they will be totally judged. Perhaps even pushed to move out of the town. There are small towns in the Rocky Mountain and Plains States that don’t put up with things they consider “weird”.


----------



## Robusta (May 16, 2018)

Little kid is in a diner with his family.
He looks over at the counter and here is this guy dressed in jeans a denim shirt with pearl buttons, a brown Stetson and reeboks.
Kid says, "Mister, Are you a cowboy?"  
Man looks down and says, "Yesiree sonny I am the rootinest tootenist cowboy you'll ever meet."
Kids says, "If you a real cowboy, how come you ain't wearin cowboy boots?"
*"Damn Boy, Can't have folks thinkin I'm in rodeo!"*


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Are you sure CR?  I'm sure things have changed some since you've been a cowboy way back when.
> 
> this article is from 2008.
> 
> http://trib.com/news/local/police-c...cle_5d46d089-f09a-52eb-8874-df37edb944ce.html



Ok, I get current issues of Farm and Ranch magazine......nothing like we are talking about are shown. I mean, you really think folks in Sheridan, Wyoming or Boseman, Montana are going to look and act like folks in Fresno, Calif.? 

Seriously doubt it!! 

Funny, you are a “big city” lady trying to tell me how folks are in smaller towns in the Rockies?? Really?


----------



## Robusta (May 16, 2018)

So Rocker, ever hear of Matthew Shepard?  Cody, Wyoming?   Your boys sure showed him their thoughts about weird people.  Did you support their actions, you know just because we don't cotton to your kind in these heah pahts!


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, I get current issues of Farm and Ranch magazine......nothing like we are talking about are shown. I mean, you really think folks in Sheridan, Wyoming or Boseman, Montana are going to look and act like folks in Fresno, Calif.?
> 
> Seriously doubt it!!
> 
> Funny, you are a “big city” lady trying to tell me how folks are in smaller towns in the Rockies?? Really?



I just showed you an article that's all....things do change and you havent been in those areas for many years.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

By the way, Cee Cee, there will always be people who will chew and dip just like there will always be smokers..... no matter what warnings are out on tv or wherever.

There will always be people with numerous tats, including on the face and/or neck. Do these people get great paying jobs? Seriously doubt it!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I just showed you an article that's all....things do change and you havent been in those areas for many years.



Do you get Farm and Ranch Magazine? I rest my case (LOL).

People in cowboy areas DON’T let the area change, or very little if it does. I’m on a relocation forum, so I know from folks who actually live in those areas. Do you go on that forum? Didn’t think so!


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Do you get Farm and Ranch Magazine? I rest my case (LOL).
> 
> People in cowboy areas DON’T let the area change, or very little if it does. I’m on a relocation forum, so I know from folks who actually live in those areas. Do you go on that forum? Didn’t think so!



Ive seen it and came across it when I was searching for the article..in fact, someone who sounds just like you came up in my search....

are you "LoveBoating" on there?

http://www.city-data.com/forum/relationships/1344017-women-what-do-you-think-about-5.html

Also, I am a member of that forum, just don't post much.  Think my name is Selena.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2018)

errrrk chew and dip...I had to google that, what an absolutely disgusting thing for anyone to do... I'd have a dozen facial tattooed people serving me food before I'd allow one person who chewed and dipped near me... *ugh* double *ugh!!!!!  Cowboys do it?...are you sure, are we back in the 1800's with a wagon train here.. ??


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> errrrk chew and dip...I had to google that, what an absolutely disgusting thing for anyone to do... I'd have a dozen facial tattooed people serving me food before I'd allow one person who chewed and dipped near me... *ugh* double *ugh!!!!!  Cowboys do it?...are you sure, are we back in the 1800's with a wagon train here.. ??



Yes, rodeo and ranch cowboys Of today do it! Go to a Stockyards where livestock is sold.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Not going to continue telling folks here that pretty much know nothing about rodeo or ranch life, how people in those areas are like. Just won’t waste my time like that.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Not going to continue telling folks here that pretty much know nothing about rodeo or ranch life, how people in those areas are like. Just won’t waste my time like that.



Okay!


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

http://www.city-data.com/forum/relat...k-about-5.html

LOL, Cody you've been talking about this and those "States" for 7 years now!layful:


----------



## Buckeye (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Not going to continue telling folks here that pretty much know nothing about rodeo or ranch life, how people in those areas are like. Just won’t waste my time like that.



Is that a promise?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Ive seen it and came across it when I was searching for the article..in fact, someone who sounds just like you came up in my search....
> 
> are you "LoveBoating" on there?
> 
> ...



Why would you be on there? Looking to move somewhere? 

I’ve been a part of that forum since we lived in Colorado and was looking to move somewhere else. Some 11 years now.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

Spitting is or was technically against the law in many states due to spread of disease, but rarely enforced. Filthy.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Why would you be on there? Looking to move somewhere?
> 
> I’ve been a part of that forum since we lived in Colorado and was looking to move somewhere else. Some 11 years now.



Im talking about city data....that's a part of it.  I'm not in the relocation section, think I was in the retirement section...don't really remember, it's been a couple of years.

So...are you LoveBoating?


----------



## Elsie (May 16, 2018)

It also can be said, if you don't like anyone disapproving of tattoos, anywhere on ones body, why be offended that they find tattoos offensive.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Spitting is or was technically against the law in many states due to spread of disease, but rarely enforced. Filthy.



Won’t be enforced when Deputies do as well. Just like winter, comes with the state.

Not filthy, you just come from or live in any of those areas. And, bet the folks there are glad of that! LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Im talking about city data....that's a part of it.  I'm not in the relocation section, think I was in the retirement section...don't really remember, it's been a couple of years.
> 
> So...are you LoveBoating?



Can not tell a lie...no!


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Can not tell a lie...no!



So you wouldn't lie?  

Interesting...that person used the same words that you do...exactly.  Maybe someone is copying you, better check.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Still, no real idea about rodeo or ranch life. None of you!

Yes, I know about both. Have never worked a ranch, but was in a rodeo association. 

In fact, there was a rodeo steer wrestler who had tattoos and body piercing and was teased all the time by other rodeo cowboys and even the rodeo announcer. He no longer competes. His name was Sid Steiner. Rodeo industry even had a special name for him, because of his looks. Don’t remember the name, but it was funny as heck.


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2018)

Tattoos  are disgusting  when you think about  Adolph Hitler  putting  tattoos  on the arms  of every Jew  and   Polish person  he could

lay  his hands on.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 16, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Tattoos  are disgusting  when you think about  Adolph Hitler  putting  tattoos  on the arms  of every Jew  and   Polish person  he could
> 
> lay  his hands on.



Darn good reply and totally true!!


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Tattoos  are disgusting  when you think about  Adolph Hitler  putting  tattoos  on the arms  of every Jew  and   Polish person  he could
> 
> lay  his hands on.




I don't like tattoos but that's just wrong!  No comparison.  Tattoos go way back, before Hitler.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2018)

In fact just tonight on tv they were explaining that Tattoing goes right back to Neolithic times...

Long wicki article but worth a read...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_tattooing


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

Exactly.


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2018)

According to the mental health wonks, a rigid mindset is often indicative of fear.  No, I am not targeting any poster in particular, but speaking in generalities.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

I think they're beautiful.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

Those ARE beautiful RaddishRose. Thank you. 
Just goes to show that the subject the tattoos are on actually makes a difference.


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

Keesha, the subject can certainly make a difference! But well done art is a beauty in itself. Of course I admit that lies in the eyes of the beholder, too. Yours is lovely also.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

Then there is scarification as body art. Ouch!


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

Yes indeed, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. 
Ouch ! Pictures came later. Lol

And then there’s personal taste to consider 
From gorgeous , to a little weird 

To freakish


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

Aren't they just darling ?


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

They came from ugliesttattoos.com. 

Why did you choose these in particular?


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

And again, back to subject matter. 
Ugly men with ugly tattoos. 
Whats the question again? :shrug:


----------



## rgp (May 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> They came from ugliesttattoos.com.
> 
> Why did you choose these in particular?



What else would you expect ?


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Hate to say this, but you sure couldn’t live, or perhaps even visit, some of the areas of the U.S. that I have been in. Some of the cowboys would kindly escort you out of their area!




When I lived in The Philippines there was a young guy who showed up in town with extreme facial tattoos and piercings. People didn't enjoy looking at him.  One morning he was found lying on the side of the street, in a pool of blood, with numerous broken bones. He survived, but the guys who gave him an up close and personal message were never identified.  Rumor had it that some of the "Out Back Aussies" had delivered the message.  When released from the hospital, 4 days later, he caught the 1st plane back home.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

But are we allowed to decline a date if asked? nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

That's it, I'm done with this thread. Travy back on click. But before I go, my next door neighbor wants your phone number by tomorrow. Here's her pic-


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> View attachment 52168View attachment 52169
> 
> Aren't they just darling ?



Hasn’t this been done?
I don’t care if it started or didn’t start with facial tats
We’re back to where the other tat thread went…duh

Geeezus…an anti tat thread by a dipping doggie dude, the quarter annual screwed up feminist hate thread by a chef who in reality just hates all wimin and paying for dinner

Man, you guys gotta get some new material
This is stale


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

The photos of the women with facial tattoos which some thought were so beautiful ?  I think they may have discovered a way to avoid unwanted requests for dates. God knows, they don't have enough money to get me in their bed. UGH !


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Hasn’t this been done?
> I don’t care if it started or didn’t start with facial tats
> We’re back to where the other tat thread went…duh
> 
> ...



+1.  No wait, make that +1,000,000.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That's it, I'm done with this thread. Travy back on click. But before I go, my next door neighbor wants your phone number by tomorrow. Here's her pic-
> 
> 
> Sure, no problem. Tell her it's 1-800-GET-LOST


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> According to the mental health wonks, a rigid mindset is often indicative of fear.  No, I am not targeting any poster in particular, but speaking in generalities.




Occasionally, that may be true. However, it is not that simple. I don't like the smell of perfume (allergy) but it does not follow that I'm afraid of it. Not talking about Shalimar, but people often throw around words like "fear" and "phobia" without the vaguest understanding of their true meanings.


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> people often throw around words like "fear" and "phobia" without the vaguest understanding of their true meanings.



Well then, let's have the vaguest understanding.....

Wait, gotta get my popcorn


OK...shoot


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Well then, let's have the vaguest understanding.....
> 
> Wait, gotta get my popcorn
> 
> ...




Sorry, I don't have time to give a lecture.  There may be a university near you and I feel sure they must have classes of the topic.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> By the way, Cee Cee, there will always be people who will chew and dip just like there will always be smokers..... no matter what warnings are out on tv or wherever.
> 
> There will always be people with numerous tats, including on the face and/or neck. Do these people get great paying jobs? Seriously doubt it!



Yep.  Regarding tobacco users:  Stupid is, as stupid does!


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Yep.  Regarding tobacco users:  Stupid is, as stupid does!




Just a friendly reminder, RGP. The thread is about full facial tattoos.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Didn’t ClassicRockr say he once chewed tobacco?


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Didn’t ClassicRockr say he once chewed tobacco?


Yes, he explained that in some areas it was part of cowboy culture, some women indulged also.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Yes, he explained that in some areas it was part of cowboy culture, some women indulged also.



Ewwwww! Some women actually chew tobacco?
Oh how revolting. :eewwk:


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Ewwwww! Some women actually chew tobacco?
> Oh how revolting. :eewwk:


I feel queasy about anyone chewing. But, to each their own.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I feel queasy about anyone chewing. But, each to their own.


Yes it’s unisexually disgusting then?:grin:


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

I ask again, as politely as I know how, please do not hijack Rocker's thread. The topic is full facial tattoos.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, just seen your last sentence, so don't have to explain why my wife totally accepted me chewing, when I met her. However, I stopped doing it in 2005, after my hip replacement was done. I was getting a "tingling" sensation inside of my lower lip. "Time to stop" wife and I agreed.





CeeCee said:


> I knew you used to chew tobacco, that's why I mentioned it.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of people who find that disgusting, just like tattoos.





ClassicRockr said:


> In parts of Colorado, in Wyoming, Idaho, Montana, the Dakota's, Oklahoma, Texas, Kansas, Nebraska and some other states, around farmer and ranches, it's not disgusting at all. Not all men do it there, but the ones that do, it's completely acceptable. It could be hard to believe, but it is. If a guy smoked cigarettes, he'd turn to chew, because if that guy is on a horse and drops his cigarette on the horse, where will that dude wind up? On the ground and sore or something broken. I could spit and it would hit my horse on the side or back and he'd never know it. A lite cigarette...…….well, the horse will throw the person into the next State.
> 
> There are a number of construction workers who chew. It can be really surprising how many men, and, yes, women, chew in the Rocky Mountain and Plains States.





treeguy64 said:


> Yep.  Regarding tobacco users:  Stupid is, as stupid does!





Traveler said:


> Just a friendly reminder, RGP. The thread is about full facial tattoos.



CLEARLY the OP brought up the topic of chewing tobacco in this thread which makes it part of the discussion. 
You ARE NOT the thread police traveler so please stop giving me negative rep just because you aren’t getting YOUR WAY!!!


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I ask again, as politely as I know how, please do not hijack Rocker's thread. The topic is full facial tattoos.



You can ask till you’re blue in the face, the answer is still NO!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> CLEARLY the OP brought up the topic of chewing tobacco in this thread which makes it part of the discussion.
> You ARE NOT the thread police traveler so please stop giving me negative rep just because you aren’t getting YOUR WAY!!!



Actually, I DIDN’T bring up the subject about dipping snuff or or using chewing tabacco, Cee Cee did. She was kidding about me doing it, but knows that I use to some 13 years ago.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I DIDN’T bring up the subject about dipping snuff or or using chewing tabacco, Cee Cee did. She was kidding about me doing it, but knows that I use to some 13 years ago.


Either way, it WAS STILL discussed which makes it part of the conversation. 
Good on you for quitting though. :grin:


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I agree with not liking tattoos.....I just don't get sick over them.  Seems that's the better way to be.
> There is actually only one thing that makes me sick and that's a Cowboy chewing tobacco and then spitting it out....YUCK!
> Im just messin' with ya, Cody! Lol






ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, just seen your last sentence, so don't have to explain why my wife totally accepted me chewing, when I met her. However, I stopped doing it in 2005, after my hip replacement was done. I was getting a "tingling" sensation inside of my lower lip. "Time to stop" wife and I agreed.






CeeCee said:


> I knew you used to chew tobacco, that's why I mentioned it.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of people who find that disgusting, just like tattoos.






treeguy64 said:


> Not sure where this thread is going.  Seems to be all over the place.  The one thing that makes me sick, to see, is when someone is "dipping" and then spitting their wad of snot into a little cup or can.  I immediately know that the person chewing/dipping is an ignoramus, just as cigarette smokers are, since there is zero debate possible: tobacco causes cancer, in many forms. FWIW, we didn't allow any tobacco use in my shop.  I became nauseated seeing dippers doing their ignorant thing, and tattooing or piercing while feeling queasy was not the way to go.






treeguy64 said:


> I travel all over the US.  Unless someone is dipping while they're talking to me, I'm keeping my opinion to myself, just as I do when I see the ignorant folks smoking cigarettes, from afar.






ClassicRockr said:


> By the way, Cee Cee, there will always be people who will chew and dip just like there will always be smokers..... no matter what warnings are out on tv or wherever.
> 
> There will always be people with numerous tats, including on the face and/or neck. Do these people get great paying jobs? Seriously doubt it!




Dearest Keesha,  As far as I can tell, Rocker DID NOT bring up tobacco. Person "X" did. Then others jumped on the band-wagon. It is now exclusively about tobacco use. I call that hijacking.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Different cultures paint and tattoo all of their body, but I wasn’t talking about those cultures outside of America, although Native Americans will paint their faces for a Pow Wow Show, which is very cool looking. Anyone here ever been to an Indian Pow Wow, we have. There is a big one in Denver, CO and an entire Indian Village set up in Cheyenne, Wyoming during Cheyenne Frontier Days in July. We’ll be there this year. Take a look online at the website called Cheyenne Frontier Days. 

This thread is about the weird tattooing done one the face and neck of folks in America. “Weird” is our (wife and I) opinion.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Ooooohhh now I’m ‘dearest Keesha’:hatlaugh1:

He, DID, however converse about it, which again, makes it part of the conversation but I’m flexible, I can go back to talking about tattoos 
I’m not sure if this is tattoos but I quite like them. 
Anyway back to more important things like walking my dogs. 
Have a lovely day now


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2018)

> Dearest Keesha,  As far as I can tell, Rocker DID NOT bring up tobacco.  Person "X" did. Then others jumped on the band-wagon. It is now  exclusively about tobacco use. I call that hijacking.



So now we're arguing about what we are arguing about? 

This whole thread has been full of amazing news flashes: Hideously ugly people with ridiculous tattoos, probably created by Photoshop, are not people we would find sexually appealing. Wow.

Chewing tobacco is bad for you, and unattractive to boot.  Again, wow.

Traveler is mad at women. Again.

As Gary says, we need some new material. Come on, guys (and gals), we can do it!


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

I have been to a couple of local Pow Wows held in the Long House. I have been to the canoe races also. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to give a lecture.  There may be a university near you and I feel sure they must have classes of the topic.



So-o-o-o-o, it seems you don’t have even the vaguest idea, either 
That’s enough answer for me



Traveler said:


> I ask again, as politely as I know how, please do not hijack Rocker's thread. The topic is full facial tattoos.


Yes, yes, let’s get back to that

and no more of this wavering into fear/phobia knowledge....gives me the creeps


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I have been to a couple of local Pow Wows held in the Long House. I have been to the canoe races also. Very enjoyable.



Very interesting.....the authentic costumes and dancing. But, then again, my interest has been in the U.S. Calvary, Indian Wars, braves and Indian Chiefs. We have framed pictures of all of this. 

Like I’ve said many times, we don’t belong here in Florida. Put on our cowboy  hats, boots and Wrangler jeans  and get out of here!


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I have been to a couple of local Pow Wows held in the Long House. I have been to the canoe races also. Very enjoyable.


I've sat with the elders many times, two tribes
Not some commercial shindig, just meeting, solving local issues
it is enjoyable...quite the honor


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I've sat with the elders many times, two tribes
> Not some commercial shindig, just meeting, solving local issues
> it is enjoyable...quite the honor


That doesn’t happen often.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Very interesting.....the authentic costumes and dancing. But, then again, my interest has been in the U.S. Calvary, Indian Wars, braves and Indian Chiefs. We have framed pictures of all of this.
> 
> Like I’ve said many times, we don’t belong here in Florida. Put on our cowboy 鸞 hats, boots and Wrangler jeans  and get out of here!


Is this back on topic??
.


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

Cute outfit, rockr, I think you will find cowboy country more to your liking. I wish you the best.


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

Rocker is trying to talk about facial tattoos. But a few people seem determined to shut that topic off. I ask again, politely, please respect the house rules about hijacking threads and rudeness.

I have no idea what photo shopped means but I assure you that the photos of bizarre facial tattoos are the real McCoy. All I had to do is google them. Very easy to find.


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Very interesting.....the authentic costumes and dancing. But, then again, my interest has been in the U.S. Calvary, Indian Wars, braves and Indian Chiefs. We have framed pictures of all of this.
> 
> Like I’ve said many times, we don’t belong here in Florida. Put on our cowboy &#55358;&#56608; hats, boots &#55357;&#56418;and Wrangler jeans &#55357;&#56406; and get out of here!



There are several of us Floridians here on the Forum.  I'm sure we'd be glad to come help you pack.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Cute outfit, rockr, I think you will find cowboy country more to your liking. I wish you the best.



Ok, it's my thread, so I CAN change the topic for a moment.....right, Shalimar? BTW, that is a very cool name, just to let you know.

Well, we left Colorado, 28 miles south of Denver, in late 2007 after living there for 5 1/2 years of some darn nice "cowboy" fun, lake boating and fishing. What we are actually looking for is a city (small city) that has freshwater lakes for fishing and boating, much more friendlier atmosphere than here and cowboy/rodeo action nearby. Northern Colorado and southeastern Wyoming are in our choosing. One thing for a fact, people don't move to Florida for either of those...….cowboy or rodeo action.

NOW, back to the thread.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Rocker is trying to talk about facial tattoos. But a few people seem determined to shut that topic off. I ask again, politely, please respect the house rules about hijacking threads and rudeness.
> 
> I have no idea what photo shopped means but I assure you that the photos of bizarre facial tattoos are the real McCoy. All I had to do is google them. Very easy to find.



Once again traveler, you are NOT the thread police and this is NOT your thread. Classicrockr brought up the topic about pow wows and diverted the topic. If HE ( the original poster ) chooses to change the subject in his own thread, then it would appear that it’s acceptable. 

I DO however give you noteworthy points in ‘at least’ trying to be polite about it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

jujube said:


> There are several of us Floridians here on the Forum.  I'm sure we'd be glad to come help you pack.



Like I tell many folks here, and they "think" for a second and then understand...……."not everyone who moves to anywhere in Florida may like it and stay for the rest of their lives." We have seriously found that we don't make good Florida people, let alone "Southerners".


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, it's my thread, so I CAN change the topic for a moment.....right, Shalimar? BTW, that is a very cool name, just to let you know.
> 
> Well, we left Colorado, 28 miles south of Denver, in late 2007 after living there for 5 1/2 years of some darn nice "cowboy" fun, lake boating and fishing. What we are actually looking for is a city (small city) that has freshwater lakes for fishing and boating, much more friendlier atmosphere than here and cowboy/rodeo action nearby. Northern Colorado and southeastern Wyoming are in our choosing. One thing for a fact, people don't move to Florida for either of those...….cowboy or rodeo action.
> 
> NOW, back to the thread.


Yes you can Rockr! Glad you like my name, thanks.


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Like I tell many folks here, and they "think" for a second and then understand...……."not everyone who moves to anywhere in Florida may like it and stay for the rest of their lives." *We have seriously found that we don't make good Florida people, let alone "Southerners*".



Well, FINALLY....something we can agree on!


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

One thing is for sure, Rocker.  There will not be very many weirdo facial tattoos up near Cheyenne.  Even fewer (I hope) at the rodeo or out fishing.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> One thing is for sure, Rocker.  There will not be very many weirdo facial tattoos up near Cheyenne.  Even fewer (I hope) at the rodeo or out fishing.




Well they do have tattoo shops...

https://thetribetattoo.com/


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

I have thought that we live in "tattoo country" here. Lots and lots of young folks with many tattoos. Tattoo artists must make a mint here! See very few with the facial ones, but numerous ones with one or more on their neck. Of course the area is made up of lots of folks from NYC, where a person's body could be full of tattoos, including their face and neck...…...and nobody would pay any attention to them. Add some body piercings, and folks still wouldn't stare at them, here or in NYC.


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

Rocker, down your way in Florida, how many of the people you see with facial tattoos and weird piercings do you think may be gang members ?

Out here in California, many of them are Hispanic gang members. And, of course, the assorted weirdos.


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)

I'm getting dizzy, this thread has really been bouncing around......face tattoos, chewing tobacco, Indian Pow Wow's, rodeos yada, yada.

What the hell, how about throwing in another subject that is near and dear to my heart ?......anybody else wanna talk about big knockers ?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Well they do have tattoo shops...
> 
> 
> 
> https://thetribetattoo.com/



That is one shop and was probably started by someone who moved to Cheyenne from NYC. And, I seriously doubt "tattooing" is a serious business like in other cities. I know you are TRYING to prove a point, unfortunately, it's not working for me. Cheyenne is still not Fresno, Calif in any way shape or form. Look up Cheyenne Frontier Days on your computer...…..have anything like that in Fresno??? ​


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Rocker, down your way in Florida, how many of the people you see with facial tattoos and weird piercings do you think may be gang members ?
> 
> Out here in California, many of them are Hispanic gang members. And, of course, the assorted weirdos.



Don't know the percentage, but the gang members here don't have piercings, that I've seen on local news, but definitely have tattoos on arms, neck and some on face. But, then again, to a point, Florida has gotten to be a WILD state.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> I'm getting dizzy, this thread has really been bouncing around......face tattoos, chewing tobacco, Indian Pow Wow's, yada, yada yada.
> 
> What the hell, how about throwing in another topic that is near and dear to my heart ?......anybody else wanna talk about big knockers ?
> 
> View attachment 52186



Oh WOW, and Okie boy talking about "big knockers". I've been in Oklahoma and sure didn't see them. LOL


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> That is one shop and was probably started by someone who moved to Cheyenne from NYC. And, I seriously doubt "tattooing" is a serious business like in other cities. I know you are TRYING to prove a point, unfortunately, it's not working for me. Cheyenne is still not Fresno, Calif in any way shape or form. Look up Cheyenne Frontier Days on your computer...…..have anything like that in Fresno??? ​



I never said Fresno was like Cheyenne.  Although Ive never seen a person with a face tattoo here.

We do have an annual rodeo in Clovis.


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don't know the percentage, but the gang members here don't have piercings, that I've seen on local news, but definitely have tattoos on arms, neck and some on face. But, then again, to a point, Florida has gotten to be a WILD state.




haha yes, I'm sure it's pretty strange. Out here, in California, bizarre facial tattoos and even weirder piercing are the rule, not the exception. Sometimes I feel like I'm living in a freak show.


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I never said Fresno was like Cheyenne.  Although Ive never seen a person with a face tattoo here.
> 
> We do have an annual rodeo in Clovis.




Clovis ? Small change. Cheyenne Frontier Days is the Grand-daddy of them all.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Clovis ? Small change. Cheyenne Frontier Days is the Grand-daddy of them all.



Did I say it was a big rodeo???

CR could walk around Fresno in his cowboy hat, wrangler jeans and boots and nobody would care or look twice...except think he's crazy when it's 110 degrees.


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

Rockr, I am curious, is Cheyenne Frontier Days bigger than the Calgary Stampede?


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm living in a freak show.



....odd, try as I might, I can't find fault with that line of thinking


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> ....odd, try as I might, I can't find fault with that line of thinking



:rofl: @ Gary!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Have to admit, some of the replies now are getting downright funny. Have to find the reply number of the one I did.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Ok, everyone, take a look at reply number 48 by me. I'll guarantee it will make you laugh.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Rockr, I am curious, is Cheyenne Frontier Days bigger than the Calgary Stampede?



This year, 2018, Calgary is 104 years old, whereas Cheyenne Frontier Days is 122 years old this year. Due to the Cheyenne Indians sort of founding Cheyenne, there is a big Indian Village set up at the Frontier Days grounds. There is a full Western Town set up also. A rather large parade every-other day in downtown Cheyenne and the other days there is a free pancake breakfast for the public. There are amusement rides at both Calgary and Cheyenne. The rodeo purse for both is very nice, but Calgary doesn't have the Timed-Event of Team Roping. Calgary is the same month, July, and same amount of days as Cheyenne, but a week or so apart. Many rodeo contestants go from competing at Calgary to Cheyenne. 

Both Calgary and Cheyenne are terrific events.


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> This year, 2018, Calgary is 104 years old, whereas Cheyenne Frontier Days is 122 years old this year. Due to the Cheyenne Indians sort of founding Cheyenne, there is a big Indian Village set up at the Frontier Days grounds. There is a full Western Town set up also. A rather large parade every-other day in downtown Cheyenne and the other days there is a free pancake breakfast for the public. There are amusement rides at both Calgary and Cheyenne. The rodeo purse for both is very nice, but Calgary doesn't have the Timed-Event of Team Roping. Calgary is the same month, July, and same amount of days as Cheyenne, but a week or so apart. Many rodeo contestants go from competing at Calgary to Cheyenne.
> 
> Both Calgary and Cheyenne are terrific events.


Thanks.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Did I say it was a big rodeo???
> 
> CR could walk around Fresno in his cowboy hat, wrangler jeans and boots and nobody would care or look twice...except think he's crazy when it's 110 degrees.



Actually, I seriously doubt Fresno is that "cowboyish". I'd definitely get looked at and not just because it was hot. Now, in Ft. Worth, Texas, a guy could walk around looking like that and nobody would look. But, that's Ft. Worth. 

You know, CeeCee, I'm sure glad you know so much about "cowboy" stuff and who accepts the look and who doesn't. You might, but when was the last time you went to anything "Western" related? We have lots of pictures and video of rodeo and Western stuff.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, everyone, take a look at reply number 48 by me. I'll guarantee it will make you laugh.



You are the only person I know that always has to point out how funny they are.

Post 48 made me smile and that's it.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I seriously doubt Fresno is that "cowboyish". I'd definitely get looked at and not just because it was hot. Now, in Ft. Worth, Texas, a guy could walk around looking like that and nobody would look. But, that's Ft. Worth.
> 
> You know, CeeCee, I'm sure glad you know so much about "cowboy" stuff and who accepts the look and who doesn't. You might, but when was the last time you went to anything "Western" related? We have lots of pictures and video of rodeo and Western stuff.



I don't know anything about western stuff but I do know that someone looking like a cowboy wouldn't even get a second glance.

You walking around in your Darth Vader costume might though...unless it was Halloween.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Oh now I don’t know about that. I’ve seen some pretty darn attractive looking , rough & tumble type cowboys I’d give a second and third glance to. 

Just sayin:shrug:


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh now I don’t know about that. I’ve seen some pretty darn attractive looking , rough & tumble type cowboys I’d give a second and third glance to.
> 
> Just sayin:shrug:



Well, it would depend.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Well, it would depend.


ON? Just teasin’ ya. YES it would! Say no more! :shussh:


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I seriously doubt Fresno is that "cowboyish". I'd definitely get looked at and not just because it was hot. Now, in Ft. Worth, Texas, a guy could walk around looking like that and nobody would look. But, that's Ft. Worth.
> 
> You know, CeeCee, I'm sure glad you know so much about "cowboy" stuff and who accepts the look and who doesn't. You might, but when was the last time you went to anything "Western" related? We have lots of pictures and video of rodeo and Western stuff.




You seem obsessed with this cowboy stuff...who's looking at you, who's not...a real cowboy wouldn't care.  He doesn't mention what he's wearing every chance he gets, etc.

And with this I'm really done because it's really not about tattoos anymore.

Bye...


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh now I don’t know about that. I’ve seen some pretty darn attractive looking , rough & tumble type cowboys I’d give a second and third glance to.
> 
> Just sayin:shrug:



Keesha, these two rough & tumble cowboys just ask me for your phone number.....would it be alright if I gave it to them ?


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

Where’s mine, Ike?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> You are the only person I know that always has to point out how funny they are.
> 
> Post 48 made me smile and that's it.



Had to try and "lighten up" the thread somehow. My iPhone doesn't show the reply number. Had to go on desktop to look for it. Anyway, I thought it was funny and so did my wife. Then again, my wife thinks I'm funny period.


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Where’s mine, Ike?



I was savin' the best just for you darlin'.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

What about me?  I'm single.


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> I was savin' the best just for you darlin'.
> 
> View attachment 52192


Ooooooh. Thanks, mon ami.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Had to try and "lighten up" the thread somehow. My iPhone doesn't show the reply number. Had to go on desktop to look for it. Anyway, I thought it was funny and so did my wife. Then again, my wife thinks I'm funny period.




:getit:


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> What about me?  I'm single.



Here ya go Sweetpea......don't be too rough on him.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> Here ya go Sweetpea......don't be too rough on him.
> 
> View attachment 52193




Maybe I'll move to Cheyenne!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> Keesha, these two rough & tumble cowboys just ask me for your phone number.....would it be alright if I gave it to them ?
> 
> View attachment 52190
> 
> ...



Absolutely NOT cowboys...….models in Western wear. There is a calendar for these dudes. Anyway, I don't see them wearing any trophy/championship belt buckle. I have one. ​


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

IOW, Chip & Dales in Western wear..........laughing my butt off!:lol1:


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

Is this more like you??


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Chip & Dale in Western wear.



Whatever trips your trigger CR......here ya go bud, Chip & Dale in western wear.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Absolutely NOT cowboys...….models in Western wear. There is a calendar for these dudes. Anyway, I don't see them wearing any trophy/championship belt buckle. I have one. ​



it was a joke....thought you had a sense of humor.

okay, I'm really out of here...we don't get along and never will.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Is this more like you??
> 
> View attachment 52194



Nope. That's actually a member of a 6-Shooter Western Club. They hold competitions at the range we go to. The ladies that shoot, look like Annie Oakley. Most are in traditional Old West clothes.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> it was a joke....thought you had a sense of humor.
> 
> okay, I'm really out of here...we don't get along and never will.



Of course we don't...….you are a "big city" lady and loves the "big city" and wife and I are "country/prior rodeo cowboy" types. And, that's not a joke. In fact, my wife was the only lady that wore a felt cowboy hat square dancing and to her nieces wedding reception. She learned very quickly about rodeo stuff and totally amazed me. I was extremely happy about that.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> Whatever trips your trigger CR......here ya go bud, Chip & Dale in western wear.
> View attachment 52195



Ok, everyone...…..this is how wife and I look! :lofl:


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> Keesha, these two rough & tumble cowboys just ask me for your phone number.....would it be alright if I gave it to them ?
> 
> View attachment 52190
> 
> View attachment 52191



Ohhhhh thank you IKEraying:
Sorry Shalimar but I win.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Of course we don't...….you are a "big city" lady and loves the "big city" and wife and I are "country/prior rodeo cowboy" types. And, that's not a joke. In fact, my wife was the only lady that wore a felt cowboy hat square dancing and to her nieces wedding reception. She learned very quickly about rodeo stuff and totally amazed me. I was extremely happy about that.



You are wrong.  I do like big cities but my best years were spent in a town of about 6,000 in Illinois.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> You are wrong.  I do like big cities but my best years were spent in a town of about 6,000 in Illinois.


 That's just a small population thing. I'm talking about actually being around "Western" type folks and wearing Western attire a lot of times. Rodeos, western pleasure horse shows and the such. All of this, and more, we've been around. Illinois sure isn't a "cowboy" type state. 

Just to let you know...…….whatever your are trying to prove, it isn't working with me. I still have my ropes I used in rodeo and lots of pics of me on horseback. We have "country/cowboy/cowgirl" in our blood...…..do you??? We are planning on moving back to an area like that.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

I'm not trying to prove anything...what are you trying to prove?  You've been saying this over and over for almost 3 years now...on two forums.

Actually 3 And I'm quite surprised that you would actually lie about your username when you even have a men's bible.  You could have told me to mind my own business but you chose to lie.

There is nothing wrong about moving to Cheyenne but you make such a big deal about it and mention what you wear in every post....

I can't wait to hear what you say when you're stuck in your apt all winter in Wyoming.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Just a friendly reminder, RGP. The thread is about full facial tattoos.



Just a friendly reminder, Traveler, this thread got into discussions on tobacco use.


----------



## Buckeye (May 17, 2018)

For the love of God, would someone pleeeeeeease close this thread


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Noooooo! This thread is FAR too ridiculously entertaining to be closed. 
Ex nay on the closing idea. layful:


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I'm not trying to prove anything...what are you trying to prove?  You've been saying this over and over for almost 3 years now...on two forums.
> 
> Actually 3 And I'm quite surprised that you would actually lie about your username when you even have a men's bible.  You could have told me to mind my own business but you chose to lie.
> 
> ...



I wasn’t lying, I was joking. You don’t think I get a joke, well, got one past you! 
We will move, but when do you move to your daughters? 

Winter is simply part of those states. And, we won’t be stuck, we’ll go out and play in it at times. I’m terrific in a snowball fight!

What can I say, I love talking about Western clothes and Wyoming. Don’t you love your house and Trader Joe’s? Love seeing your daughter and grandkids? 

Case dismissed!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Noooooo! This thread is FAR too ridiculously entertaining to be closed.
> Ex nay on the closing idea. layful:



Really LOL over this post. Good one!!


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I wasn’t lying, I was joking. You don’t think I get a joke, well, got one past you!
> We will move, but when do you move to your daughters?
> 
> Winter is simply part of those states. And, we won’t be stuck, we’ll go out and play in it at times. I’m terrific in a snowball fight!
> ...




I move to my daughter's  when I feel the time is right.

I don't love my house or Trader Joe's, I like them.  Yes, I love my kids and grandsons.  I don't think that's an obsession.

Case closed.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Really LOL over this post. Good one!!



To be honest Rockr, I thought towards the end of this thread, you actually showed good sportsmanship. :thumbsup:
Tried to add humour when it got tense. 
It was entertaining


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

Rocker, If you're reading this, I want you to know that I support you. Are you aware people have taken up a survey about you, personally ?


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> To be honest Rockr, I thought towards the end of this thread, you actually showed good sportsmanship. :thumbsup:
> Tried to add humour when it got tense.
> It was entertaining


I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> To be honest Rockr, I thought towards the end of this thread, you actually showed good sportsmanship. :thumbsup:
> Tried to add humour when it got tense.
> It was entertaining




He's showed good sportsmanship throughout his threads and comments.
Makes him endearing, no matter his bent.


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I move to my daughter's  when I feel the time is right.
> 
> I don't love my house or Trader Joe's, I like them.  Yes, I love my kids and grandsons.  I don't think that's an obsession.
> 
> Case closed.



If anyone is taking a survey, I love Trader Joe's with an unhealthy passion.  Maybe even to the level of obsession.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 28, 2018)

Not to bring up the whole "controversial" thing again about tattoos, but I did watch, for a few minutes yesterday, a program called Gangland. Some very wild tats on those guys that do remind me of tattoos I've seen right here in Jacksonville, FL.. In seeing this show, I can truly understand why there are those that don't like the sight of multiple tats, or even one, on the young folks of today. OTOH, there is a show called "Inked" that shows some very nice, beautiful tats on people, but many of those people have a lot of their body covered in them.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Not to bring up the whole "controversial" thing again about tattoos, but I did watch, for a few minutes yesterday, a program called Gangland. Some very wild tats on those guys that do remind me of tattoos I've seen right here in Jacksonville, FL.. In seeing this show, I can truly understand why there are those that don't like the sight of multiple tats, or even one, on the young folks of today. OTOH, there is a show called "Inked" that shows some very nice, beautiful tats on people, but many of those people have a lot of their body covered in them.



Tattoos are permanent statements.  The more visible, the louder the statement.  

Gangsters use tattoos to show loyalty and affiliation with their brotherhood, to prove how far they will go to show that loyalty, and to intimidate potential victims.  Just passing someone on the street who has MS 13 tattoos on his/her face would strike fear in most people's hearts. 

Artistic tattoos are a different kind of statement altogether.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 28, 2018)

I find tattoos artistic and interesting. That said, I wouldn't get one - mainly because I know I wouldn't be able to withstand the pain. Had enough difficulty getting pierced ears in my teens.

To each, his own.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 28, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Tattoos are permanent statements.  The more visible, the louder the statement.
> 
> Gangsters use tattoos to show loyalty and affiliation with their brotherhood, to prove how far they will go to show that loyalty, and to intimidate potential victims.  Just passing someone on the street who has MS 13 tattoos on his/her face would strike fear in most people's hearts.
> 
> Artistic tattoos are a different kind of statement altogether.



Statement or not, the tattoos I seen on Gangland and the ones I see here, are just plain scary to wife and I. There are very artistic tattoos out there, but we just aren't into tattoos.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 28, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a subtle tattoo that can be easily covered with clothing.  However, these people who cover their face and neck with tattoos are demonstrating a vacuum between their ears..IMO.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 28, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Nothing wrong with a subtle tattoo that can be easily covered with clothing.  However, these people who cover their face and neck with tattoos are demonstrating a vacuum between their ears..IMO.



Where we live, they are all over the arms, legs, neck and sometimes on the face. Seen a young black kid last night at McDonalds that had three "tear drop" tattoos below the corner of his eye. Here in Jacksonville, FL, many, many young folks are sporting tattoos all over their arms and on their legs. During the summertime here, these folks REALLY like to show off their tattoos......t-shirts and shorts. The tattoo parlor in the mall down the street from us must make a bundle of money.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 28, 2018)

Thing is, when we were in northern Colorado this past July, basically the only young people that were sporting tattoos were Hispanics. We stopped by a lake in Loveland and I didn't see any boaters/young folks with tattoos. When we went to a major rodeo in Cheyenne, Wyoming, we didn't see any tattoos there either. There is a tattoo parlor in Cheyenne, but we didn't see anybody sporting tattoos at the rodeo. We get both Farm & Ranch and Country magazines and none of the pictures of people in either magazine have visible tattoos. ​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2018)

I must move in different  circles I think. I have never met a Black person with tattoos. Clearly some black people do have them, but  I have just never personally met any!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I must move in different  circles I think. I have never met a Black person with tattoos. Clearly some black people do have them, but  I have just never personally met any!!



Have you ever seen any on tv? They are definitely in the NFL and NBA. WWE and Cage Fighters have them as well. 

Don't know what the demographics is where your house is, but here it's around 40% black. Can't miss the ones with tattoos.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2018)

No CR...I can't recall seeing any on TV either... ( oh except for documentaries on tribes in the jungle) ..but I think we're discussing westernised people here..

The demographics where I live is less than 1% non white... however I worked in London for many years, as does my husband still, and the percentage of non-whites is 45 %  there ..and I still can't recall seeing a non-white with tattoos. I just think we mix  with people who are not interested in covering their bodies with cartoon characters!!


----------

